
Craig Federighi confirms ARM Macs will not support booting other OS's - jaykru
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hg9F1Qjv3iU&feature=youtu.be&t=3772
======
jaykru
I think I jumped the gun with the title. It appears that you can still turn
off secure boot entirely on ARM Macs, per this WWDC video
[https://developer.apple.com/videos/play/wwdc2020/10686/](https://developer.apple.com/videos/play/wwdc2020/10686/)

------
tiew9Vii
I'm doubtful it would be possible but if there was an AppleTV sized MacMini
with the Apple ARM chips they would make one hell of a home headless server if
you could install Linux on it natively.

------
sesuximo
Back in my day they used to add features in new versions

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23640746](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23640746)

------
MintelIE
We have to wait and see.

